# [SOLVED] problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)



## psychedelica

when i do regular stuff like going into web or listen to music my laptop (asus G74sx) GPU has around 41c heat but when i play games that require alot performance it goes up to 70c heat. the place where my numpad is so hot you can actually fry egg! and no i will never do it!... expect the day i might change computer tho..

but thats where i am wandering if my fan is working properly. Asus g74sx has 2 fans and when i first started with my asus it was cooler to the point it dident seem to generate any heat. i can hear the fan is working but it dossent seems like both are working properly since of the heat problem.

do anyone here know either way to control the Fan or other suggestion? i ofc dont let much dust go into the pc and using some sort of compressor (camera maintain blower to clean it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

how often do you blw dust out with compressed air?


----------



## psychedelica

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

well not quite enough i guess. its been awhile now. so around 1-3 every year.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

You should do it more often. I do it on my desktop every 30 days for a laptop you should do it more frequently than that.


----------



## psychedelica

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

done. removed alot of dust from it. however i dident get to much into then just removing the upgrade cover on the buttom. 

still am wandring if its possible to control the fans. do you know how?


----------



## joeten

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

Not usually on a laptop


----------



## psychedelica

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

wow the temprature just dropped like crazy, fro 70c down to 50 :O yup i need to do this more often


----------



## joeten

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

Give it another clean over the weekend just to be sure you get as much as you can


----------



## psychedelica

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

yup. i think it solved my problem.  dunno how to mark as solved tho if no moderator can thio.


----------



## joeten

*Re: problem with fan system (Asus G74sx)*

Hi I will get it but for future reference there are thread tools near the top of the page


----------



## psychedelica

ah sorry. new to the site. thanks


----------



## joeten

Not a problem your welcome


----------

